# Pallet Fences



## lupinfarm (Aug 26, 2009)

Anyone have one? How big is it? How did you put it together and if you have photos, show them off!


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Working on it.  Hubby pries off the back boards on the pallets with a crow bar and hammer. (big pain in the butt) He tries not to split them so e can use them on the shed panels. He is also working on a standing hay manger. We just have to figure out the roof..... It's a pain but at least they are free.  

Gina


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We don't have a pallet fence, BUT we made our 12'x16' mini barn frame out of pallets! It's wonderful! We put a divider wall up and have two stalls - our girls kidded in the stalls, which is what we'll use them for next spring. We're going to make some shelters using pallets and tarp. But haven't considered doing a pallet fence. You'd have to have a way to secure the pallets in the ground, but i think if you check on your local Craigslist, you may find old fence posts, and lumber that you can use. My husband used scrap pieces of wood, and cut up some square fence posts, and lodged them into the space in the pallets to secure them side by side <if that doesn't make sense I can show you a picture>. I am sure if you did something like that, and then drove a post into the ground and found a way to connect it to the pallet <chain maybe? or something strong like that to tie them together?>.

Have you done any searches on the internet for 'how to build a pallet fence' ? You might find some cool stuff on the net.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Ihave used saplings that i have pruned out for fence posts. They look neat and work great


----------



## goinggoaty (May 19, 2010)

The frame for my goat house is pallets and originally the pen was just field fencing until the goats started squeezing their heads through and my dogs thought it was like wack-a-mole so I took pallets whole pallets and secured them to the field fencing which is held up with landscape timber posts. Not going to say it's the most elegant looking pen but it works, oh and the gate to get into the goat pen is a pallet I put hinges on and a latch works great. My chicken pen and goat pen are both what do you have laying around that'll work projects, saved a butt load of money.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

:laugh: Whack a Mole! I have one doe who is...special. Ahem. She put her head through the same spot several times and could never get out. We had to wire a pallet in that spot and she stopped. No pallets on any other spot. She doesn't try to stick her head any where else. Weird goat.

Gina


----------



## goinggoaty (May 19, 2010)

Oh man that's so funny Gina, the way critters minds work amazes me. The biggest issue I had was my Nubian doe thought my Bloodhound was another Nubian and kept trying to introduce herself through the fence........Needless to say the bllodhound thought this was great fun and a game he could play ALL day but I knew someone was going to get hurt so up went the pallets.....Ugly but effective...


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

I had a red bone **** hound that raised all of our various critters. She was great. Ladyhawk would do her warning bark and all the goats would line up behind here. She just wouldn't stay in the fence. :sigh: We may try her in with our LGD when we move and have better fencing. (she's at my grandma's behind a 6 foot chain link fence. She digs under when she get's bored and come's to visit the herd.) 

Moose the sheep misses her and remembers her when she comes down the road. He calls to her.  She scares the daylights out of the ones who don't know her. It's funny to see. Half the group runs to the fence the other half take off to the sheds. :laugh: 

Gina


----------

